# Is my Dawes Galaxy 531 st?



## northernwalker (14 Oct 2008)

Hi Folks,

New to the forum. 

I am about to start cycle touring (again) and have dug out my Dawes Galaxy. I purchased this machine in 2000/2001 (I think) and had some custom wheels built on 36 hole Mavic T520 rims. 

All appears in good shape but I noticed that there are no decals on the frame stating that the tubes are 531 st.

I recall that Dawes frame quality faltered when manufacturing went overseas and wondered if i'd got a genuine 531 frame or a 'copy'. Alos, dod the 531st frame have a lifetime guarantee?

Regards,


----------



## mickle (14 Oct 2008)

What size is the seat post? Is the frame lugged?

If a manufacturer has splashed out on 531 they are likely to want to brag about it by applying the sticker.


----------



## northernwalker (14 Oct 2008)

It is lugged...

It's a traditional shape rather than the more 'compact' version that I think is now availlable... hence the seat post is not long and the standover is high.

It's a big frame, too... the largest as i'm 6'6"

Agree re the bragging. Dawes seem happy ot plaster their decals all over it, but no Reynolds credit.


----------



## mickle (14 Oct 2008)

Seatpost size (diameter) is a good indicator. The external diameter of steel seat tubes is *always 28.6mm. Expensive tubing has a higher strength to weight ratio and is therefore lighter because it can be used in a thinner wall section. 27.2mm is the standard size for 531 (manganese-molybdinum alloy), 27mm for 501 (Reynolds chromium-molybdinum alloy), 26.8mm (Tange chromoly) and so on.


----------



## northernwalker (14 Oct 2008)

I see... I will check. Thanks


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Oct 2008)

Got a picture?


----------



## northernwalker (14 Oct 2008)

I've attached a couple of (poor-ish quality) shots. One shows the frame detail, though.

I've measured the seat post and it looks like its 531...


----------



## northernwalker (14 Oct 2008)

I've also noticed my previous typos... damn these laptop keyboards!


----------



## simoncc (15 Oct 2008)

Your bike will be 531st. Dawes quality suffered before they went overseas for frames and picked up when they did. My 1997 Dawes Audax didn't have a 531 sticker on and plenty of the parts were not as specced - and the forks were out of true. The bike was a bit of a mess really and the shop told me that Dawes were having problems.

I bought a Dawes Ultra Galaxy in 2005 and it is a superb bike, but there were no 853 stickers on the frame. I emailed Dawes about this and they said they'd run out of the stickers but that they'd send me some. They never did.


----------



## jimboalee (23 Oct 2008)

It is my knowledge that Dawes Galaxy, Super Gal' and Ultra Gal' have always been 531 st. Dawes moved from Wharfdale Road in Tyseley to Tameside Drive in Castle Bromwich at about the time you mention. During the move, 531 frame building was subcontracted to framebuilders in the Birmingham and Coventry area, using Dawes own jigs. LA Cycles / Lee Cooper comes to mind. A Gal frame will be built in the West Midlands by hand, not on a Tig Jig in far flung flaces.

All other bikes, the Giro range, all MTBs, and kid's bikes are now built on imported frames from Taiwan.

If you are sore about not having the decals, I have some in my top drawer. You have just missed the Kidderminster Cycle Jumble (18th Oct). Genuine Reynolds decals by the dozen.


----------



## PpPete (23 Oct 2008)

I thought the Super and the Ultra went to 853 at one stage....
That said - i've just bought a Super on Ebay, and it has a 531ST decal on it.


----------



## jimboalee (23 Oct 2008)

I had forgotten about the Audax model.

Dawes went through a sorry patch in the late 1990s and early 2000s. The factory in Wharfdale Road was repeatedly burgled. They had many retirements of experienced builders. Remember, this time is 55 years after the war finished and young lads in the late forties wanted to be bike builders. The explosion of the Birmingham motor trade caused many bike makers to go bust, but Dawes survived because they made good stuff. Even so, they couldn't attract apprentice framebuilders, so when the olduns retired, there was a need to have frames built elsewhere. Some subcontractors were a bit dodgy, and their reliance on the Dawes contract became their downfall.
I worked with a chap who was at Venom. There was really nothing they could do in competition with Taiwanese fabricated aluminium Columbus.

I bought a Dawes out of loyalty to old pals from Wharfdale Road. It’s the third Dawes bike I've had. No, I didn't have a Daintybelle.


----------



## jimboalee (23 Oct 2008)

I have just taken a stroll out to the bike sheds here at Land Rover. I know there is a sloping tube Super Gal. Its 853.

BTW, if your Gal is pre 1998, the wheels will have been hand built by a Mrs Jean Smith, the lady who taught me how to lace a three cross.


----------



## mickle (23 Oct 2008)

jimboalee said:


> I have just taken a stroll out to the bike sheds here at Land Rover. I know there is a sloping tube Super Gal. Its 853.
> 
> BTW, if your Gal is pre 1998, the wheels will have been hand built by a Mrs Jean Smith, the lady who taught me how to lace a three cross.



OMG you're a legend.


----------



## LondonCommuter (25 Oct 2008)

my 2008 Dawes Galaxy has a "made in Taiwan" sticker under the bottom bracket. I thought about removing it but decided it was more honest to leave it where it was. I think they've all been made and assembled in Taiwan for some time. Dawes themselves can't even answer quite basic questions about their bikes so I assume they are just a brand these days; and a pretty good one at that as I'm very happy with my bike


----------



## Stew853 (14 May 2011)

mickle said:


> Seatpost size (diameter) is a good indicator. The external diameter of steel seat tubes is *always 28.6mm. Expensive tubing has a higher strength to weight ratio and is therefore lighter because it can be used in a thinner wall section. 27.2mm is the standard size for 531 (manganese-molybdinum alloy), 27mm for 501 (Reynolds chromium-molybdinum alloy), 26.8mm (Tange chromoly) and so on.



Re Seatpost sizes-
A bicycle made from 'imperial' size tubing, such as Dawes, would, as you state, have a seat tube with an outside diameter of 1.125" or 28.60mm.
In regard to seatposts-
the 531C (Competition) tube set had a butted seat tube of thickness 21-24SWG (0.91-0.56mm) - this equated to a mean internal diameter of 27.48 and thus utilised a seat pillar of 27.2mm diameter.
the 531ST (Special Tourist) tube set, as used in the Galaxy, had a butted seat tube of thickness 19-22SWG (1.02-0.71mm) - this equated to a mean internal diameter of 27.18 and thus utilised a seat pillar of 27.0mm diameter
Hope this helps
reqards
Stew


----------



## andy_spacey (15 May 2011)

I have a 2009 Dawes galaxy, made in Taiwan. done over 5000 miles so far, give up driving and use my bikes full time. on the 1 of June i start my ride from Coventry to faro Portugal on it,Full loaded, Great bike, dose what it says it will do and a bit more


----------



## HelenD123 (15 May 2011)

andy_spacey said:


> I have a 2009 Dawes galaxy, made in Taiwan. done over 5000 miles so far, give up driving and use my bikes full time. on the 1 of June i start my ride from Coventry to faro Portugal on it,Full loaded, Great bike, dose what it says it will do and a bit more



Can I suggest before you set off on your big trip you make sure the rims aren't worn out, particularly on the back wheel. The back rim on my Ultra Galaxy was shot after 3000 miles. The bottom bracket was also knackered by 5000 miles on both mine and my other half's bikes. Thought I'd warn you while there's still time to get it fixed.


----------



## Mitz (15 May 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> Can I suggest before you set off on your big trip you make sure the rims aren't worn out, particularly on the back wheel. The back rim on my Ultra Galaxy was shot after 3000 miles. The bottom bracket was also knackered by 5000 miles on both mine and my other half's bikes. Thought I'd warn you while there's still time to get it fixed.





This doesn't fill me with confidence. presently trying to buy a Galaxy on ebay for my LEJOG and I need to be sure it's up for the job.


----------



## Moodyman (15 May 2011)

Mitz said:


> This doesn't fill me with confidence. presently trying to buy a Galaxy on ebay for my LEJOG and I need to be sure it's up for the job.




That's not the Galaxy's fault. The only thing permanent on a bike is the frame and forks, the rest fo the components will wear out over time.

Rims wear out due to braking, so Helen's recommending that the owner get them checked out before his big trip. 

If you're buying off ebay or second hand, you too will need to go through this process. 

My advice would be to view the bike beforehand and if in doubt, take someoene who knows his/her bikes. Good luck with your purchase and your trip.


----------



## avalon (15 May 2011)

Stew853 said:


> Re Seatpost sizes-
> A bicycle made from 'imperial' size tubing, such as Dawes, would, as you state, have a seat tube with an outside diameter of 1.125" or 28.60mm.
> In regard to seatposts-
> the 531C (Competition) tube set had a butted seat tube of thickness 21-24SWG (0.91-0.56mm) - this equated to a mean internal diameter of 27.48 and thus utilised a seat pillar of 27.2mm diameter.
> ...


That's a bit confusing. I have a Mercian 531ST frame with 27.2 seatpillar and a Claud Butler 531C frame with 27.0 seat pillar.


----------



## Mitz (15 May 2011)

Moodyman said:


> That's not the Galaxy's fault. The only thing permanent on a bike is the frame and forks, the rest fo the components will wear out over time.
> 
> Rims wear out due to braking, so Helen's recommending that the owner get them checked out before his big trip.
> 
> ...




Oh for sure, I realise that
I meant about the fact that I was looking at buying on ebay ... viewing the bike beforehand is difficult, me being in Spain


----------

